# Another cat with the mighty atom



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Wildlife Callers sent us a mighty Atom e-call to "test Drive" a few months ago. It has proven itself time after time. I use a few differant e-calls like the spitfire, homebrew, and johnny stewart. But this thing is amazing! Anyway, i'm starting to sound like a commercial so here's some pics


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

yotes


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

WHA!!!!!!!!!!!! AGAIN BEAUTIFUL PIC'S--------SB


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics as always.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

You're killing me man... did you get my application for the gunner position? You need some pics of dead animals for your portfolio.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Chris! HA! I was thinking bout you when this cat crawled in! HA! Lets go on a hunt! me u and ebbs! Im thinking jaguars in south america


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

mesa sky photography said:


> Chris! HA! I was thinking bout you when this cat crawled in! HA! Lets go on a hunt! me u and ebbs! Im thinking jaguars in south america


Haven't priced that one out, but if it's anything like hunting Leopards in Africa... I might need to save a little...lot more money.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Dang! Alright! Lions in colorado it is!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures as usual.


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Amazed and in awe as always of your skills and pics sir. And the Atom is supposed to be the absolutely most realistic caller out there right?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

mesa sky photography said:


> Chris! HA! I was thinking bout you when this cat crawled in! HA! Lets go on a hunt! me u and ebbs! Im thinking jaguars in south america


I'm SOOOO down for this.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Cracking photo's!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Eric! LETS GO BROTHER! HA!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

BGfireguy,
Thanks so much! As far as the atom goes. In my opinion it is. I love it. Gonna hate to give it back But, I do use a foxpro too and I love it.
I think what I like so much about the MA-15 is the build quality and realistic sound quality. This unit is not for the faint at heart though. Its LOUD, the remote range is amazing, and its built like a ford truck! (I'm a ford man







)


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

mesa sky photography said:


> Wildlife Callers sent us a mighty Atom e-call to "test Drive" a few months ago. It has proven itself time after time. I use a few differant e-calls like the spitfire, homebrew, and johnny stewart. But this thing is amazing! Anyway, i'm starting to sound like a commercial so here's some pics


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

My bad! That quote should be here.

Is the Atom on the market yet?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

HowlinRed,
Yes it is! If you go to www.WildlifeCallers.com you can purchase them there. The customer service is outstanding! Ask for Marc Reidell or Mark Healy. Best guys in the business. tell em Chad sent you HA!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Roger that Chad. Will give them a look.

Thanks, Tony


----------



## Varminthunter123 (Dec 9, 2011)

Awesome Pic's


----------



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

So Chad if its uilt like a ford Does that mean its going to need to be (F)ixed (O)r (R)epaired (D)aily? HA! Sorry just couldnt resist.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

BG,
I was waiting to hear that from someone! LOL!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

bgfireguy said:


> So Chad if its uilt like a ford Does that mean its going to need to be (F)ixed (O)r ®epaired (D)aily? HA! Sorry just couldnt resist.


Or "*F*ound *O*n *R*oad *D*ead"?









A dodge man myself....


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Dont get me started on Mopar!


----------

